# Hidden, SuperHidden, ShowSuperHidden



## johnatuttle (Jul 21, 2008)

Since the Olympics just started in China, it seems somewhat appropriate to start this thread in the following manner;

I think it was the Chinese who once said, "A picture is worth a 1000 words". So attached is a picture of my dilemma.










History: Windows XP Pro (SP3). No virus, adware, malware, etc., in computer. I have full Administrator access. Below is the 'Advanced' Registry entries. 
--------------------------------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced]
"ServerAdminUI"=dword:00000000
"Hidden"=dword:00000001
"ShowCompColor"=dword:00000001
"HideFileExt"=dword:00000000
"DontPrettyPath"=dword:00000000
"ShowInfoTip"=dword:00000001
"HideIcons"=dword:00000000
"MapNetDrvBtn"=dword:00000000
"WebView"=dword:00000001
"Filter"=dword:00000000
"SuperHidden"=dword:00000001
"SeparateProcess"=dword:00000000
"ListviewAlphaSelect"=dword:00000001
"ListviewShadow"=dword:00000001
"ListviewWatermark"=dword:00000001
"TaskbarAnimations"=dword:00000001
"StartMenuInit"=dword:00000002
"StartButtonBalloonTip"=dword:00000002
"LoosenRudeAppCheck"=dword:00000001
"NoNetCrawling"=dword:00000000
"FolderContentsInfoTip"=dword:00000001
"FriendlyTree"=dword:00000001
"WebViewBarricade"=dword:00000001
"DisableThumbnailCache"=dword:00000000
"ShowSuperHidden"=dword:00000001
"ClassicViewState"=dword:00000000
"PersistBrowsers"=dword:00000000
"Start_ShowNetPlaces_ShouldShow"=dword:00000041
"TaskbarSizeMove"=dword:00000001
"TaskbarGlomming"=dword:00000001
"Start_ShowNetConn"=dword:00000002
"Start_LargeMFUIcons"=dword:00000001
"Start_MinMFU"=dword:00000006
"Start_ShowControlPanel"=dword:00000001
"Start_EnableDragDrop"=dword:00000001
"StartMenuFavorites"=dword:00000000
"Start_ShowHelp"=dword:00000001
"Start_ShowMyComputer"=dword:00000001
"Start_ShowMyDocs"=dword:00000001
"Start_ShowMyMusic"=dword:00000000
"Start_ShowMyPics"=dword:00000000
"Start_ShowPrinters"=dword:00000001
"Start_ShowRun"=dword:00000001
"Start_ScrollPrograms"=dword:00000000
"Start_ShowSearch"=dword:00000001
"Start_ShowSetProgramAccessAndDefaults"=dword:00000001
"Start_ShowRecentDocs"=dword:00000002
"Start_AutoCascade"=dword:00000001
"Start_NotifyNewApps"=dword:00000001
"Start_AdminToolsRoot"=dword:00000002
"StartMenuAdminTools"=dword:00000001
"CascadeNetworkConnections"="YES"
-----------------------------------------------

First, I cannot seem to find out the proper name of the 'hidden' box other than it's one of the folder properties. (Ergo, the attached picture.) The dilemma is my inability to find out what I need to change so that the 'hidden' box is not 'grey'. As long as it remains gray, I cannot change the property.

Second; Why do I want to change the property? Ans. Because I should be able to change it if I want to. I realize that the files and folders in question are System related. But it should be my choice as to whether or not they are 'hidden', or unchangeable, and there MUST be a way to change that property.

In closing, I hope this is a simple fix.

I bow to the pros.... ray:

John T


----------



## johnatuttle (Jul 21, 2008)

I have more to add to this question/problem that I failed to mention yesterday. 

Besides the fact that I don't have complete access to the properties of all of the files and folders in MY computer, my AVG software can identify threats when I visit a website, but since the cookies are placed in a 'hidden' folder, it can't find and delete them immediately. So, they get stored in the 'hidden' folder. If I could 'unhide' the folder, the AVG software could do its job, and the files would be eliminated. 

While I understand that a vast majority of cookies are used for good reason, it doesn't diminish the fact that it should be my choice as to whether or not they get placed in a folder in MY computer.

My feeling is that the 'problem' of 'un-hiding' these 'grayed out' hidden property boxes is perhaps too delicate an issue to be resolved in this forum. And, it might lead to a plethora of new problems when people start messing around in folders that could potentially comprimise the operation of their own computer.

Thank you, John


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try

1. On the Tools menu in Windows Explorer, click Folder Options.
2. Click the View tab.
3. Under Hidden files and folders, click Show hidden files and folders.


----------



## throoper (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi John,

2 things:

First, edit your E-mail address out of your post. The surest way to overload your mail with SPAM is to post it in a public forum. 
You are already set up to accept PM's and E-mails through the forum for Private communication. 
Most things should be kept on the forum, however, so the information can help others, or if it's wrong or dangerous info it can be caught by someone and corrected.

Second, your question.
The reason it's grayed out is because it's a Hidden and System folder. It should be a simple matter to remove both the hidden and system attributes using the Command Prompt. However, as "sobeit" posted, you can set them to show using Explorer.
You can access and do anything you want in there.
AVG should be accessing it. Normal cookies are not a threat so are ignored. Anything nasty or Tracking cookies (which are perceived as a security risk) will be recognized.
If that's not the case, you have a problem with AVG.

T.


----------



## johnatuttle (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Thanks for the 'heads-up' about my email address, but it's all over the net 
already, and I started creating email filters years ago. They trash unwanted 
emails. (I get 500-1000 emails a day... no problem. I know how to seperate 
the wheat from the chaff.)

Well, I found the reason for the 'problem'. Here it is in plain English, and the 
answer was in the registry:

713
Mapped Space is virtual memory that has been mapped to a specific virtual address (or range of virtual addresses) in the process' virtual address space. Read Only protection prevents the contents of these pages from being modified. Any attempts to write or modify these pages will generate an access violation.

721
Mapped Space is virtual memory that has been mapped to a specific virtual address (or range of virtual addresses) in the process' virtual address space. Execute/Read Only memory is memory that can be executed as well as read.

729
Reserved Space is virtual memory that has been reserved for future use by a process, but has not been mapped or committed. Read Only protection prevents the contents of these pages from being modified. Any attempts to write or modify these pages will generate an access violation.

747
Unassigned Space is mapped and committed virtual memory in use by the process that is not attributable to any particular image being executed by that process. Read Only protection prevents the contents of these pages from being modified. Any attempts to write or modify these pages will generate an access violation.

763
Image Space is the virtual address space in use by the images being executed by the process. This is the sum of all the address space with this protection allocated by images run by the selected process Read Only protection prevents the contents of these pages from being modified. Any attempts to write or modify these pages will generate an access violation.

791
Image Space is the virtual address space in use by the selected image with this protection. Read Only protection prevents the contents of these pages from being modified. Any attempts to write or modify these pages will generate an access violation.

----

Also, it's more fully explained as "DEP" or Data Execution Prevention.

Understanding Data Execution Prevention. Data Execution Prevention (DEP) helps prevent damage from viruses and other security threats that attack by running (executing) malicious code from memory locations that only Windows and other programs should use. This type of threat causes damage by taking over one or more memory locations in use by a program. Then it spreads and harms other programs, files, and even your e-mail contacts.

Unlike a firewall or antivirus program, DEP does not help prevent harmful programs from being installed on your computer. Instead, it monitors your programs to determine if they use system memory safely. To do this, DEP software works alone or with compatible microprocessors to mark some memory locations as "non-executable". If a program tries to run code—malicious or not—from a protected location, DEP closes the program and notifies you.

DEP can take advantage of software and hardware support. To use DEP, your computer must be running Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 (SP2) or later, or Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 or later. DEP software alone helps protect against certain types of malicious code attacks but to take full advantage of the protection that DEP can offer, your processor must support "execution protection". This is a hardware-based technology designed to mark memory locations as non-executable. If your processor does not support hardware-based DEP, it's a good idea to upgrade to a processor that offers execution protection features.
--------

FYI, the not-so-amusing aspect of the above is that cookies are stored in a 'Read Only' and 'SuperHidden' folder. While you can access the contents of the folder and delete the cookies, AVG can't access the folder. So, it presents the error message saying that it can't find the cookies. (BTW, it does recognize and report them to me.)

Even this site has a few cookies that collect in the Cookies folder. But, the bottom line is that Misrosoft, in its infinite wisdom, appears to make it 'impossible' to change the folder and file attributes of certain folders and files that "they" believe are sacrosanct. 
And, though it saddens me to have to admit it, I think this matter can be considered, 
albeit poorly, "resolved".


----------



## TechGermz (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi John

There is indeed a way to show and even change the attributes of a super-hidden file. Please refer to the following link for instructions to change the registry entry to show those files:
http://www.theeldergeek.com/show_hidden_operating_system_files.htm

Also, to change the attributes of the file to non super-hidden and non read-only, you can use the ATTRIB command as below at the command-prompt:
ATTRIB <filename.ext> -s -h -r

Hope that helps.. :1angel:


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

To be exact: if the system flag has been set, Windows Explorer will gray out the hidden flag by default too. The remedy is what techgermz said. You can just use attrib <filename> -s then set the hidden flag in explorer. It took me a long time to discover that one though - had to do a lot of trial and error.


----------



## johnatuttle (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the information about ATTRIB, but I don't use Windows Explorer to access files and folders, I use My Computer (although there's really no significant difference except the page format). Also, it's not particular files that are the problem, it's the folder attributes that can't be changed.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Look at this -

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/326549

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

johnatuttle said:


> *snip* but I don't use Windows Explorer to access files and folders, I use My Computer (although there's really no significant difference except the page format).*snip*


Actually, My Computer is just a Windows Explorer window with the folder pane disabled. Proof? Open My Computer, then view -> explorer bar -> folders. Looks familiar? You can toggle it on and off as desired.


----------



## johnatuttle (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you for the information about My Computer and Explorer.

I went to: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/326549 and read all the information. Then I attempted to follow the directions and change the Attributes. Below is a picture of the Command Prompt screen, and what I saw. 










What am I doing wrong??

BTW, the reason I'd like to change the 'hidden' attribute of the Cookies folder is that AVG can't access the folder. So, cookies that it sees as threats -which probably aren't real threats- and identifies as such, aren't accessible by the SVG program. When the warning screen comes up and tells me about the 'threat', and I tell the program to put the cookie in the 'vault', it comes back with an error message that says it can't find the cookie. I'm assuming that's because the folder attribute for the Cookies folder is 'gray' hidden.... 

Thank you in advance for helping this 60-year old neophyte. 
(I've never been any good with DOS commands....):4-dontkno

John


----------



## Ze0h4x (Sep 1, 2008)

I believe the command you were looking for in that screen shot was attrib /? (Notice direction of the slash). 

Not sure entirely what you're trying to do but you may want to look at the attrib /s switch. 

Check this website out too: http://www.computerhope.com/attribhl.htm

[EDIT] Also just noticed that you didn't have the directory in "quotes." It's pretty important because there's spaces (Documents and settings). They got rid of that damn directory in Vista, love it ^^


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi John. . .

You were very much on the right track with the *cd* commands. You would only need to use quotation marks if you were tring to perform a *cd* on the entire directory (folder) name. For example - there are a few ways to get to c:\documents and settings\owner\cookies -


```
[size=3]
cd\         (changes the directory to the c:\ root)

cd documents and settings      (this only works from the c:\ root & no quotes needed)

cd owner

cd cookies 

[/size]
```
*another method to do the same in one command line if you prefer - *

```
[size=3]

cd "\documents and settings\owner\cookies"
[/size]
```
The quotes are needed here as Ze0h4x said because of the spaces in *documents and settings*.

Now to the issue at hand...

You were doing just fine except *file* attributes are set for a *file* - not for a folder. Once your directory is changed to \..\..\cookies, do this:


```
[b]

[SIZE=3]attrib -r +s *.* /s[/SIZE]

[/b]
```
You were missing the wildcard **.** to indicate all files. Then as mentioned by Ze0h4x, use the */s* so it will take care of any sub-directories and its files as well if you wish to.

And that is DOS 101 for today... althought intended for XP and tested on Vista!

Any ? - please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

*EDIT:* By the way, John - that was some work you did with the registry. I have been in the registry a great deal and have never come across some of the items that you posted regarding the "7xx" codes. It looks to me like the information relates to the page file. Where in the registry did you find this? Better yet... what other secrets about the registry do you know?

And nice job on dumping the reg key as well... did you do it via the "DOS" screen using regquery... or a batch file, etc...?? Sweet! . . . JC

.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> *snip*
> *another method to do the same in one command line if you prefer - *
> 
> ```
> ...


Actually you don't even need quotes. The Windows 2000 and XP command lines are just smart like that! You would need quotes in a Windows 98 command prompt though.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi blah789. . .

I learn something new everyday... and it does work without quotes in both XP & Vista - I just tried it. How go I rest tonight without testing this???

I know realize that I had problems in batch files - and that is where the quotes came in to use. I just made the assumption that it extended to the cmd prompt as well.

I guess I should listen to my 7 yr-old more often... as he reminds me what ASSUME really stands for!

Thanks!

JC

.


----------

